#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  November Member of the Month -splicer407

## Merry

This month's member of the month, is certainly not the most flamboyant, or out going RP'er, but what he does do, is write, and write a lot! I'm talking about our very own Splicer407. 
 
An original member of RPA, way back since July of 2009.  He started RP'ing in a major way from day one of joining our little space of the internet.  Filling us all with tales of fantastic battles, and even more incredible characters right from his start with us.  Fantasy is his preferred genre, but he will certainly astound you with his Sci/Fi and Mature characters as well. 

A self proclaimed Theoretical Physics Scientist, and procrastinator, he once spent hours with a friend just trying to prove a scientific problem - for fun!?! In case you weren't aware, he's also a bit of an artist, in his down time. He's likes to draw, and sketch usually with pencil, #2 please! He's not much of a TV person, (never once watched Friends) but does love gammin' like a pro.  He's currently got a contest going for you creative types looking for a design for his new Astro840 Headphones 

He's always helping new people with threads, posts, and questions.  He is genuinely a nice person.  Listen's to rock music, of course.  How fitting that his favorite song is This is Halloween He'll gladly join you in home made tacos, those are his favorite. With perhaps a glass of chocolate milk - as long as it's no where near his laptop... >.>  there was an emergency issue! sssshh!

The main reason Splicer has been chosen as this month's member of the month is truly for his writing.  This is a site for writing, no matter the type, or style, serious, practice or fun.  We all come to write, and RP in one form or another.  Some more than others.  With Splicer I started counting how many Rp's he's been in, and after reaching over twenty two (22) games he's in/has been in - I stopped counting!  This doesn't include the games he was in on the Original RPA, this is just here in the past six months! Wow doesn't begin to cover it, but that's what I said when checking out his posts.  He's top notch.  

Here are just a few that I did breeze through, during my stalking to bring you a little bit about Splicer407. He's been in the following games while here, Euphoria, The Quarantine, Assassin's Creed : Bonds of Blood,The Travelers Tavern, Verdict : Call to Arms, The Rebirth of Hades, Ice, Thorns and Blood, Fortress Tavincial, The Girza Crusade : Fortress Travincal, Runner, Sitchel-Anything is Possible, The Grand Council Room, Paradigm, Atlantis and Hades, The Village, Manikin: Dustland, Great World War, A New Dawn, Agents of the Assassinorum, On a Dark Desert Highway, Logged In, The Castle.  In his spare time  :lol:  he's a member of 2 clans! The Divinities Clan, and The Caravan Clan!  Whew! 

So if you're looking for someone to get to know better, let me tell you - Splicer407 is the one to go see.  He's an enthusiastic RPA member, and I for one will certainly invite him into my games in the future.  Dedication in the dictionary, should have his picture, honest! He’s really amazing. 

Please congratulate our newest Member of the Month -Splicer407

This one's for you Splicer!  Congrats!

----------


## Mysteria

Way to go Splicer! I personally want to thank you for your dedication in my rp's and every other rp that you are involved in.  Your kind, courteous, and friendly ways have always made me think that you were deserving of being a MOTM, and now it pleases me greatly to see the honor being bestowed upon you!

Congrats dude!! <3

----------


## Miss Ember

Congratulations Splicer! I don't really know you that well but what Merry Gentry's post is spectaculay, and see you as a busy man but a dedicated member to RPA.~

----------


## CALYPSO

Congratulations Splicer! You really deserved this!

And thank you for joining for Euphoria! Keep up the fabulous work with your RPing skills!  :^_^:

----------


## TheDashingRogue

Congratulations!

----------


## GraftRaven

:~Fira~: 

Okay, here's the way this went: i saw the new e-mail notification on my phone, opened my e-mail and saw the new PM notification, opened that, and nearly fell over with my mouth open like a carp.

Thanks very much, i have to say that i didn't see this coming... at all and... crap i can't think of anything to say except... are you sure its 22? It doesn't seem like nearly that many.

And OMG thank you Merry for going through to find the good video for that song, it took me hours the first time!

----------


## Kaiosuke

Congratulations Splicer!

----------


## Merry

You're quite welcome Splicer!  :hugz:  and actually it was more than 22! I stopped counting, there were so many RP's you've been in!  

You totally deserve this, and congrats!

----------


## Bia

YAY SPLICER!! I feel sad that we haven't got the opportunity to rp together very much...but I'd love to start! You totally deserve this MOTM!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Sapphire

Congrats Splicer! Sounds like your one awesome and valuable member of RPA!

----------


## Alice



----------


## Merry

*And congratulations!*

----------


## GraftRaven

Blue, nice sig xD

Thanks for the complement Sapphire.

And thank you Alice  :^_^: 

In reply to Merry's latest:

----------


## Yoruyonaka

Congrats Splicer~~  :-hurr-:

----------


## Bia



----------


## Mary Sue

Congrats Splicer! Well earned.  ::):

----------


## ILYTH

Well done champ, if anyone deserves this it's you. I can't believe I'm only writing in my first RP with you but it's allready a great experience. Once more I hope you enjoy the honor of MOTM (It's a good feeling no?  :;):  ) and one more thing, this torch, you should hold it for a while  :XD:

----------


## V

Congrats Splicer! Totally deserve this, you're a great rp'er (far more dedicated than this lazy person  :XD: )

----------


## Insanity

You deserve it  ::):

----------


## TheDashingRogue

Huzzah!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Anne Bonny

Sorry I'm late!



Congrats!  You totally deserve it.  Thanks for everything you do for our forum!  We're a better place because of you.

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations dude.  You really deserved this.

----------


## GraftRaven

Many thanks to the all of you, you're all the reason I stay, no other site has you guys!

By the way Anne, the guy in that picture scares me o_o (the cougar is awesome though!)

----------


## Anne Bonny

Yeah, I admit he is in desperate need of a comb.  :/

----------


## ILYTH

I doubt Andy Sanberg would be anywhere near as cool if he combed

----------


## Merry



----------


## GraftRaven

lulz, Dan Ackroyd xD

----------


## StormWolf

you go, Splicer. You had this a long time coming, and finally you have it. Well done, good sir!

----------


## GraftRaven

Well thank you Storm, i'm beginning to see that i'm not just the weird guy in the corner.

Nice new look by the way.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Shin.Aether

Good job splicer. Glad you made it.

----------


## Merry

Hurray!

----------


## Merry



----------

